# APO - APN Outdoor Group



## System (6 November 2014)

APN Outdoor Group Limited (APO) is one of Australia and New Zealand's leading outdoor advertising operators, with a portfolio of premium, high-traffic sites across a number of categories, including large format static and digital billboards (typically roadside), transit networks (with over 90% coverage of Australian capital city bus and tram networks), rail (roadside locations and cross track) and in airports.

http://www.apnoutdoorcorporate.com


----------



## So_Cynical (6 November 2014)

System said:


> APN Outdoor Group Limited (APO) is one of Australia and New Zealand's leading outdoor advertising operators, with a portfolio of premium, high-traffic sites across a number of categories, including large format static and digital billboards (typically roadside), transit networks (with over 90% coverage of Australian capital city bus and tram networks), rail (roadside locations and cross track) and in airports.
> 
> http://www.apnoutdoorcorporate.com




APN was crazy to sell off outdoor to private equity, why the hell they didn't just float it off ill never understand, now private equity gets to make a killing by selling it for twice what they paid for it.


----------



## McLovin (7 November 2014)

So_Cynical said:


> APN was crazy to sell off outdoor to private equity, why the hell they didn't just float it off ill never understand, now private equity gets to make a killing by selling it for twice what they paid for it.




They only owned half. The other half was owned by PE. It used the proceeds of the sale to buy the 50% of the ARN/TRN that it didn't own.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 July 2017)

The APO chart looks interesting, bottom trend line in tact and down trend broken, i have always liked the outdoor business, so simple and straight forward, even the internet advertises on outdoor billboards.

$4.45/50 seems to be support, 4.2% net yield approximately, the majority of the all time price action has been between 4.45 and 6.25 ~ right on that bottom line at the moment.
~


----------



## mcgrath111 (31 July 2017)

So_Cynical said:


> The APO chart looks interesting, bottom trend line in tact and down trend broken, i have always liked the outdoor business, so simple and straight forward, even the internet advertises on outdoor billboards.
> 
> $4.45/50 seems to be support, 4.2% net yield approximately, the majority of the all time price action has been between 4.45 and 6.25 ~ right on that bottom line at the moment.
> ~
> View attachment 72041



Could be an interesting bottom, though quite unloved so might continue the downtrend.
I for some reason cant get behind apn. My brain seems to think that google will soon rule the world with all the analytical goodies and the data we continually feed it.


----------



## Miner (31 July 2017)

mcgrath111 said:


> Could be an interesting bottom, though quite unloved so might continue the downtrend.
> I for some reason can't get behind apn. My brain seems to think that google will soon rule the world with all the analytical goodies and the data we continually feed it.



Interesting analysis. I sold out APO at $4.85 only on 13 July. Should I dive back to get them at a lower price? Let me see tomorrow's market if it comes down below $4.5.


----------



## peter2 (1 January 2018)

After a difficult period APO shares now look promising. Price has been contained to a narrow range 4.30 - 5.00. This formation of a base pattern on support is indicative of accumulation but the volume indicators (OBV, TMF) provide no confirmation for this.


----------



## So_Cynical (14 February 2018)

New 52 week low of 4.135 today, im very tempted - Triple bottom ~ dividend in March.
`


----------



## peter2 (19 February 2018)

@So_Cynical  Good observation. 

@Triple B  Would you classify this as a Wyckoff spring?


----------



## Triple B (22 February 2018)

Sorry for Delay . been practicing forex , dax, gold.
Looks like a spring setup.
Would like to see more vol at support as weak holders bail out
Buy would be on strong move away from support. after say strong bullish candle not necessarily high vol. in fact med -low vol bull candle would infer high demand with supply being held.
Could also be start of shake out below support to get those pesky weak holders to sell.
My finger would be hovering  over buy button . always a good place to buy on or near support.
Any news due for APO soon? might be the demand required to start mark up phase


----------



## greggles (21 June 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> New 52 week low of 4.135 today, im very tempted - Triple bottom ~ dividend in March.




Did you get on board? You would have got it near its lows. It only went down another 15c or so before it commenced a nice uptrend that took it to $5.50 in about six weeks.

Today they received a take over offer from JCDecaux SA to acquire 100% of the issued share capital of APO at a price of $6.52 per share. The board has recommended that shareholders take no action while they assess the proposal but my gut feeling is that it will probably be accepted in the end.


----------



## luutzu (21 June 2018)

greggles said:


> Did you get on board? You would have got it near its lows. It only went down another 15c or so before it commenced a nice uptrend that took it to $5.50 in about six weeks.
> 
> Today they received a take over offer from JCDecaux SA to acquire 100% of the issued share capital of APO at a price of $6.52 per share. The board has recommended that shareholders take no action while they assess the proposal but my gut feeling is that it will probably be accepted in the end.
> 
> View attachment 87903




Damn it!


----------



## So_Cynical (21 June 2018)

greggles said:


> Did you get on board? You would have got it near its lows.



 Missed it - yep thats what i do, look for the low points but i dont get all of them, i do kick myself a bit.


----------



## System (2 November 2018)

On November 1st, 2018, APN Outdoor Group Limited (APN) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between APO and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in APO by JCDecaux ANZ Pty Ltd.


----------

